# Basic SQL *Plus Programming for newbies



## arpan sikdar (Mar 27, 2009)

I am a complete newbie to SQL *Plus programming.Can anyone plz tell me how to learn
basic SQL Plus programming commands like creating tables,processing queries etc.I have seen some books but the information there is either too cluttered or so advanced as not suitable for beginners like me.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 27, 2009)

try to get hold of DBMS book authored by navathe...its explained in pretty simple way

<btw, just concentrate on it for a few minutes...you'll get the concept real quick>


----------



## arpan sikdar (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## surajkumarjha2002 (Apr 5, 2009)

if u are new to sql plus ,then u can refer SUMITA AROARA's 12 class book, that will help u  after geeting basics of sql plus, u refer navathe......

just try sumita arora's INFORMATICS PRACTICES


----------



## Champachikla (Apr 6, 2009)

The world famous book on sql is by henry f. korth.

read it you will be served better.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


arpan sikdar said:


> I am a complete newbie to SQL *Plus programming.Can anyone plz tell me how to learn
> basic SQL Plus programming commands like creating tables,processing queries etc.I have seen some books but the information there is either too cluttered or so advanced as not suitable for beginners like me.



The world famous book on sql is by henry f. korth.

read it you will be served better.


----------

